# Cheapest country to buy hardware ?



## regielya

I currently live in Israel, and hardware here is very expensive compared to the U.S. What's the cheapest country to buy hardware in ? I'm going to circle the world in June (non-western countries), and it might be worthwhile to go somewhere 'on the way' to get my desired gear (a lap and a cam) bought.

Thanks!


----------



## daisymtc

Have you plan which country you are visiting? It is hard to tell which one is cheapest...


----------



## regielya

Well, I have the flexibility to change the route, so it might prove worth it to visit a (any) country just to get some electronics gear. question is which one


----------



## daisymtc

US seems cheap, but I think they have sales tax?

You could consider Hong Kong. However, it will be better you do research to find out model you want to buy before you go. And thus, the saleman can't cheat you.

I am not sure about Taiwan, but there are quite a lot of PC hardware company from TW??


----------



## regielya

Hmm I actually considered the MacBook Air and a Sony NEX5 cam with a 40mm/1.4f Nokton lens. US is not an option for me, but I'll be roaming around Asia like crazy.


----------



## diduknowthat

I'm pretty sure the U.S. have the cheapest hardwares. And if you want to avoid sales tax to go New Hampshire.


----------



## daisymtc

MacBook Air is sold from Apple only, you can go to their offical site to check price from different country.

Just check a price comparsion website in HK
Sony Alpha NEX-5 with Double Kit  ~ HKD 5300
with 16MM Kit ~ HKD 4500


----------

